# Looking for a "First Boat"



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've never owned a boat before, and I'm considering the purchase and was wondering what I should look for. I figured you guys would load me up with ideas. I know I'll be asked what I want to target, and where I'll be fishing, etc.. The simple answer is, I'm not sure. Here in Hampton Roads, we are blessed with loads of bays, inlets and blue water. I'm 99% sure I don't want to go very far off shore. First or second island, hot ditch, Rudee inlet, Lynnhaven inlet are all places I'd fish most often. 

Price is also a factor. Not looking for new, and really just don't know how important it is to have a center console or not. There are lots of nice dual console boats available and prices seem in line. Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcraft V-20. Will work just about anywhere in this area. Solid boats and you can find them for a decent price. If you find one you like, find a good surveyor to go over the boat and engine. I'm assuming you'll be buying used, and a good surveyor can identify any issues with the hull and engine before you guy and give you a good idea of what you're getting into.

Also...remember two things...

1. The happiest day of a man's life is when he gets a boat. The next happiest day is when he gets rid of it. 
2. BOAT = break out another thousand.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Terry. I had heard the part about the happiest and second happiest days, but the boat acronym is a new one on me.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> Thanks Terry. I had heard the part about the happiest and second happiest days, but the boat acronym is a new one on me.


Terry gave you some good info.. Remember, *all* boats will be money pits, one way or the other. The boat you choose is going to depend on where you are going to spend most of your time. If you're going to spend most of your time on open water, I'd suggest a deep V, maybe 19-24 feet. Like Terry said, make sure you get somebody that knows what they're doing to take a look before you buy. Take your time before purchasing. There are a lot of good deals to be had if you look for them. Terry mentioned the Wellcraft V-20. Don't know much about that particular boat, but we had a 215 Aquasport and it didn't handle well at all. I think Wellcraft makes Aquasport, or they are made by the same people. The boat was "solid", but didn't handle water as well as most I've been in. If money is an issue, remember, it doesn't hurt to start small. It will give you some boat handling skills, and you can always work your way up later. If you plan on spending most of your time up in the inlets/protected waters, any little skiff would do really. Everybody knows I'm not a fan of aluminum boats, but if you're staying up in the inlets, even a little john boat would work fine. If you plan on spending any amount of time in the bay/ocean, I'd advise against aluminum or flat bottom boats unless you really want to have to pick your days, but that's just me. Remember this. *If you want a good fishing vessel, pretty don't mean chit!!!!* Some of the best handling boats I've been on were from the mid 80's, some older. We made the "buy a pretty boat" mistake with the Aquasport. Just cause it looks shiny and new, doesn't mean it won't beat the dog mess out of you on the water. If you want a family boat to go swimming on in the river, buy one of the newer, more cheaply made boats. If you want a fishing vessel, I'd go with something a little older, still solid, with new power. Might not be as pretty and shiny, but will most likely handle water better. They've cheapened up the quality of most newer vessels, unless you have an ungodly amount of money to spend. You don't have to go with a center console. I like the center console because you can walk all the way around the boat with no problems. If you go that route, I wouldn't have one without full curtains. Without curtains, rough days offshore and striper season can be a nightmare. A dual console would be fine. To me it's easier to balance out weight on the boat with a cc, but if you don't plan on running offshore, it shouldn't be too much of a factor. I wouldn't buy a small walkaround cuddy. When I say small, I mean anything under 30'. That's what the Aquasport 215 was, and there wasn't much "walk around" to it. We never used the cabin, and it was in the way more than anything. It's hard for a guy with any size to him to even maneuver around the thing. Might be fine if you plan on using the boat to take the kids up in the river, but it will hurt you more than help you when it comes to fishing open water in my opinion. Let me stop blabbin now. I'm sure I'll come up with some other "advice" before it's over, but right now I'm tired of listening to myself think!!!LMAO Make sure you put your time in, and don't just jump on something without doing some thorough research. Good luck!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This is actually one I'm looking at. It's just south of Chesapeake and since I'm not interested in going off shore, but more the Rudee inlet or river thing, this might do the trick. Opinions welcome!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994...ats?hash=item1c0c0b0968&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

thats a good starter boat pick your days in the bay,might want sea tow for the older motor good insur.I own a 17 ft maycraft with a yahama,if you keep it up an wash out motor every trip out they last for ever,ya dont need to buy a great big boat to catch good fish,and don't believe everybody about the money pit,only people that don't own boats say that.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

JustFishIt said:


> thats a good starter boat pick your days in the bay,might want sea tow for the older motor good insur.I own a 17 ft maycraft with a yahama,if you keep it up an wash out motor every trip out they last for ever,ya dont need to buy a great big boat to catch good fish,and don't believe everybody about the money pit,only people that don't own boats say that.


Boat's will always be a money pit. Of course, with a little 17' Maycraft, you shouldn't have to worry about anything but the outboard. That boat doesn't have anything inside of it, it's just a fiberglass shell.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

LRJ, it looks like a good starter boat. I'd have it checked out first though. Auction's can be sketchy when it comes to boats. 1985 Merc. could be a problem. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I agree with JustFishIt on one thing. Make sure you have a Sea Tow membership!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

+1 on SeaTow, especially with an older engine. I had a 1982 Evinrude on my old boat, and when I got it in 2005, it hadn't been run for about 7 years. Cleaned her up and got it running, but with an engine that old, something is bound to go eventually. Almost got stranded once because of a dry rotted fuel line to the carb started leaking. Got towed in for that. Would have been about 600 bucks without SeaTow insurance.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*23' Maycraft*

I bought this boat as a project and "Literally" replaced EVERYTHING. not a single wire was left that was on it when I bought it. I replaced the engine, radios, antenna, gauges, engine controls, trim tabs, rebuilt the hydraulic steering, new lights, penn down riggers, fuel gauge in the belly tank, new batteries x4, bait tank. Man that was a job, BUT like everyone has said, it is time to let her go. I live 4hrs from the beach and hard to get loose to get there. I have towed it to the gulf to fish the flats, 13" draft (water depth and still floats) and have had it out to 30 miles. I personally like this boat and if I lived closer it would not be for sale. Good luck on your quest for a boat, and if what I have stated interest you , you can get a NEW boat for the price of a used one.
Ken


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's another I'm looking at. This just looks like it's screaming "Hot Ditch", and Lynnhaven Inlet at me!

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/1349855354.html


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Whatever you get .. make sure its got a reliable Motor. Stay away from them damn Mercury Optimax. or should i say optibomb!

B*O*A*T = Break Out Another Thousand


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

you want a boat that screams hot ditch find a carolina skiff just a ruff ride in the bay but a very stabile boat.if i had to do it again thats what i would have bought.but each there own.if you got to pick your days might as well have a skiff.smaller boats are just hard to find,and better to start out small than one of those smart people who buy a 25 footer and dont have a clue as to what there doing and tie up the boat ramp,not that anybody does that.small boat ya can lanch PDQ and be catching.and dont buy to big of a boat with a jeep single axle pulls easy as a jeep gives you a ruff enough ride like mine.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Welcraft V-20. Will work just about anywhere in this area. Solid boats and you can find them for a decent price. If you find one you like, find a good surveyor to go over the boat and engine. I'm assuming you'll be buying used, and a good surveyor can identify any issues with the hull and engine before you guy and give you a good idea of what you're getting into.
> 
> Also...remember two things...
> 
> ...


You forgot #3. A boat is a hole in the water you pour money into!


----------

